# Predator movies



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Where do you fellas get predator hunting movies and books :sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i got some you can borrow if you want.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cabelas has them and you can order just about anything you want online. Ebay might have something, or you could froogle "coyote hunting dvd" or something.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've bought all my movies from CAbelas or Scheels. My books I've gotten online.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks guys i was in walmart and all they got is turkey so i think i shouldve been earlier to looking but even then i dont think i seen much other than deer, ill try cabelas once or bass pro maybe if i dont find anything ill check back with ya neb_bo :beer:


----------



## coyotebob (Mar 15, 2007)

Randy Anderson makes some really good videos. You also cant forget Byron South.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've never seen the Byron South ones. Are they any good?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Byron South has some good videos. The one I have, most of the hunts are from down south. Good hunting footage and information.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Guys,

The VERY BEST video on the market is called "Winter Magic." It's professionally done and is filmed in Canada. The terrain looks exactly like I was hunting in my back yard. They do a lot of calling and a lot of spot and stalk hunting. It's VERY well done.

They hunt a lot of both red foxes and coyotes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've seen the ads for that one.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with R Buker. Winter Magic is a good example of north country tactics. I don't take fox off dens, but other than that it is very well done.

Hunting the night shift is a fun one to watch too. Nice job R...

That leads to a question. Did anyone in MN have much luck with lights and shotgun?


----------

